# The Domestic Terrorism of America's Right Wing



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

The Buffalo News reports on the fourth case of vandalism-domestic terrorism, if you will-of Democratic offices:



> http://www.buffalonews.com/2010/03/24/997471/slaughter-vandalism-is-fourth.html
> 
> The window broken Friday at the Niagara Falls office of Rep. Louise M. Slaughter, D-Fairport, was one of at least four cases of vandalism targeting Democratic offices across the country late last week during the debate over health care reform.
> A window was also broken at the Monroe County Democratic headquarters in Rochester. In Tuscon, Ariz., a window at the office of Rep. Gabrielle Giffords also was broken. And at Democratic headquarters in Sedgewick County, Kan., a brick with anti-Obama and anti-health care messages was thrown.


Is this not domestic terrorism?

Another example I found today



> militia man and organizer for the right Mike Vanderboeghsays that the bricks are simply an alternative to rifles:
> 
> http://globalgrind.com/channel/news/con ... heir-Guns/
> 
> "We can break their windows," he said. "Break them NOW. And if we do a proper job, if we break the windows of hundreds, thousands, of Democrat party headquarters across this country, we might just wake up enough of them to make defending ourselves at the muzzle of a rifle unnecessary."


This guys actions are not helping law abiding Americans trying to convince the non gun owning public that we have an undeniable right to bear arms! :shake:

then I go to another website that talks politics and I find an even more disturbing story. check this out



> The head of the Republican Party is ready to put Nancy Pelosi in front of a rifle:
> 
> http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing- ... iring-line
> 
> ...


You may laugh at this (I found it funny a bit) but the bigger message again is not good for law abiding gun owners.

am I wrong on this?


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

I then went to go check out my Twitter page, and see that Sarah Palin has this message for her followers



> Commonsense Conservatives & lovers of America : "Don't Retreat, *Instead RELOAD!"*


And then she linked to an image on her Facebook page of Democrats with rifle sights on their districts:










At what point can law abiding gun owners take a stand against this BS?

This is not what we sportsmen should be supporting :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I personally know exactly what they mean when they say or do these things. I don't like ***** footing around what needs to be said to be "politically correct" what ever that means it changes from day to day. :beer:


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

This gun toting, 20 year plus military man, fiscally conservative Independent that has voted mostly Republican has about had it with the Taliban, Al Quada and now Right Wing Tea Party terrorist. This BS group does not and can not speak for the majority of Americans. Just because they scream, shout and threaten people does not make them right or in the majority. They are the biggest threat there is to our civil liberties and freedoms at this time. This crap has been spurned on by the Republicans since Palin started inciting vilolence and slandering her opponets during the presidential campaign. Inciting vilolence and slander are not protected speech by the consitution. These people are nothing but terrorist. Take back our country, my ***! I have not spent over 20 years defending this country for the likes of terrorist , foreign and DOMESTIC. uke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ShineRunner said:


> I personally know exactly what they mean when they say or do these things. I don't like p*$$y footing around what needs to be said to be "politically correct" what ever that means it changes from day to day. :beer:


 :beer:

I think the rest of you should clean the sand out of your manginas. It doesn't matter what anybody says, their coming for us. Maybe not today, or tomorrow, maybe not this year. But its coming.

I guess its ok for Ayers to blow up buildings as a domestic terrorist, but its not ok to make a comment like Palins or Steeles? :roll:


----------



## Holy#&amp;!$ (Jan 19, 2010)

Really barebackjack! Who is coming for us? Your mommy?

It is not OK to incite violence. There is a certain amount civility and decorum thats required and expected with people in leadership postions. Your Republican heroes are piss poor examples of leaders. By the way I don't recall any reasonable person condoning Ayers blowing up a building. Additionally, I don't recall him being chair of the DNC or GOP, not to mention running for VP of the USA.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont think you want my mommy coming after you #&!$. She might make you cry.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I would have to agree with Holy#&!$.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> I then went to go check out my Twitter page, and see that Sarah Palin has this message for her followers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care for Palin at all or even follow her, but its a pretty far, far, far, far stretch to go from showing a map where democrats are* election *targets to saying they are encouraging violence against them.

That just spewing p.c. crap IMO. Let's use some common sense here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

southdakbearfan said:


> ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:
> 
> 
> > I then went to go check out my Twitter page, and see that Sarah Palin has this message for her followers
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn I had another post disappear just after posting it.

Well, as far as cross-hairs on states representing gun sights, that is a huge stretch of the imagination. I see it as targeting the back stabbers at the voting booth, but then I am trying to look at it realistically not create a the sky is falling scare. If you think cross-hairs are scary try to remember back when liberal Hollywood put out a movie on how to assasinate George Bush. Conservatives can't hold a candle to liberal hate speech.

The democrats got their socialistic program through and now they will try to take the pressure off themselves and protect their socialist program by a program of disinformation and exaggeration. I noticed lately that they are misquoting Rush Limbaugh a lot. Liberals will create a boogeyman to take the public scrutiny off them. I expect the liberal rhetoric will be deafening shortly.

Oh, I see, my internet is so bad here that my post perhaps didn't go through. I can't do spell check, so sorry if my spelling is terrible.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy#&!$ said:


> There is a certain amount civility and decorum thats required and expected with people in leadership postions. Your Republican heroes are piss poor examples of leaders.


This statement is absolutely laughable!

The hypocrisy knows no end!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> It is not OK to incite violence.


We are a nation founded on violence. We are not that special, we have just always been better at violence :wink: 


> There is a certain amount civility and decorum thats required and expected with people in leadership postions.


By decorum do you mean a chubby little intern under the desk in the oval office? Or do you mean stepping outside of the oval office to have a lung rocket? Give me a break.


> Your Republican heroes are piss poor examples of leaders.


And a liar is a good example of a leader? I voted for Obama, mainly because of his talk of a new day in politics. No more bowing down to corporations, bi-partisanship, responsible spending on programs that are necessary, getting rid of government waste, taking responsibility for your own actions.

Here is what we got instead:
-Landslide legislation that lacked public approval and was not voted for by one single republican.
-No bid contract to a DNC Donor for democracy consulting in a country that can't even make a dictatorship work
-use, or threatened use of reconciliation after he called it pig politics
-a bail out to corporations that were too big to fail.
-Healthcare bill that left out reforms for the pharmaceutcal companies and ambulance chasers.
-Nothing on immigration
-Nothing on trade deficits
-Cap and Trade
-instead of personal responsibility we have more government than ever before.

I give Obama credit for throwing out federally funding abortions, at least he tried to appease some Amercians. Would it have killed the Dems to throw in one republican idea? Namely tort reform.

The bottom line is that he is a joke. He is a pushover, he is ignored around the world, he has portrayed us as weak, him, along with Pelosi have divided the population like never before. Spare me the enlightened liberal BS, regal and sophisticated he obviously is not. He is on his way to lowering a politcal bar that Bush left almost on the ground. As I have said before, Obama and a lot of Dems were put in power in the last election by independents. Every thing that team Obama and Pelosi have done since have stepped right on our toes.

I don't think anyone will have a hard time remembering this crap come November, this bill will still be tied up in court then. When was the last time that the Federalis were sued by this many states? Says how good this congress and president are.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sorry very sorry mucho sorry BUT" I'M SORRY I CAN"T FORGIVE ANYONE FOR VOTING FOR OBUMA. Anyone with half a brain should have been able to see through him. It was a complete no brainer and less. Born a Muslim his mentor Bill Ayes a radical record with radical ties his whole life. 1 year in the Senate. Preaching he wanted to change the greatest nation in the world, without telling you what he wanted to change it to. Dahh what were you people thinking and smoking while you were voting. Yes this was easy for anyone with half a brain to predict. Who would dispute it now and show futher ignorence.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't forgive anyone who is so partisan blind and cannot acknowledge that the republicans have had plenty of costly errors in recent memory also. There is a reason Obama got elected, people were tired of GOP garbage. Now the dems are trying to out-gaff them in record time.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

That's smart you don't like your cold so wish for cancer. Bush who gives a crap that was then this is now. There have been many bad Presidents ' but never one capable of bringing dow the nation as we know it. Who is worse him or those who put him in power?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

TK33 I think a lot of other people that where duped by obamie are seeing the light now. He has slick people writing his messages and he is good at reading them. What I thought about him then and NOW uke:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Holy#&!$ said:


> Take back our country, my a$$! I have not spent over 20 years defending this country for the likes of terrorist , foreign and DOMESTIC.


The domestic terrorist's are in the White House right now! Go getum!

I am near 60 years old and have been self employed for 40 of that. I don't want this bunch that is in Washington now or any other party telling me what I have to do, such as required health insurance or be fined or jailed. Give the people a free market place to purchase what they want/need/afford without a bunch of government red tape and the people will weed out the overcharging crooks and shisters. The governmenrt needs to get a grip on insurance fraud, scams and especially ambulance chasing attorneys that backed this bill 100% because it will not effect their bottom line as written.

There is a lot of blame to go around, Democrat and Republican. Both parties have had brick throwers! Now we are going to have homosexuals and illegals getting a bunch of perks that "we the working people" will pay for so they will vote for the regime that is in office now.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here comes the Democrats diversion plan. Faithfully spewed by their loyal followers. They have begun with the "we are the victims" card now and the "race" card will be soon to follow. Immigration debate will come soon and all you will hear about will be how the Republicans are all a bunch of racists. They will look for anything to detract your attention from the HC debate from now until after November.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

This is not a new point, but it keeps getting lost in the noise:

Estimated cost of health care reform over the next ten years: *Approximately $950 billion*.

Estimated cost of wars in Iraq and Afghanistan during the last nine years:* More than one trillion.*

Why are we all of a sudden a "socialist regime" since Obama took office? Does military spending not count?

Why is this never discussed? :eyeroll:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Acting rash like this is a bad example. You can't argue it... It makes us look like ******* hillbillies w/ no discipline. We didn't get our way so now we're going to try and intimidate you with violent acts? Gimme a break if you think this is ok.... :eyeroll:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Get the ***** liberals to get out of the way and let the boys do some work(ie: carpet bomb) the war would be done and we would still be getting info with enhanced interogation techniques. Thats why i loved being in arty we caused mass f#*(ing destruction as my one drill sargent put it and changed attitudes of enemys.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Had a late lunch today with the TV on CNN. My bad :eyeroll: Rick Sanchez (sp) said that it was the Repub congressmen's own fault that his house was shot at. Talk about stirring up hate.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

What are the Libs sending out people XXXXXXXXXXXXX to infiltrate sites like this one. Where did this kid come from? :rock: eace:

*Edited for content by Plainsman*


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> This is not a new point, but it keeps getting lost in the noise:
> 
> Estimated cost of health care reform over the next ten years: *Approximately $950 billion*.
> 
> ...


This will be a little off topic, sort of, but since it was brought up.

The war cost is estimated by seeing what is going out on a monthly basis and what actually went out, so the number is pretty close, and when both wars were started and almost unanimous vote was taken, and nobody has stopped it in the new administration.

The health care estimated cost is an estimate, by the CBO, that has to take for fact every single "saving" that the bill states there will be. So if the bill estimates that we will save 1 trillion dollars because expanded coverage will drop, say, the cases of diabetes (this is just an example off the top of my head) then the CBO has to take that for fact in their accounting measures to estimate the cost of the bill. There are several examples of the material in the bill that will never even come close to their assumptions.

They assume 70 billion in long term care savings, but in actuality it is going end up a program like social security where you pay in then possibly collect out, so how is that a savings, its just a setup for the next big program to come down the line.

45% of the payout of the bill happens in the last two years (2018-19), so in actuality what is going to take 9 years worth of taxing to pay for will be half spent in the last 2 years of the bill. So at the end of the bill taxes are going to go through the roof because all programs created will be in play and have to be continuously paid for from then on out every year with no grace period to collect revenue for it.

They assume 500 billion in medicare cuts? Well thats what happens when you shift people from medicare to medicaid and stick the states with the bill after covering it for 2 years, so a savings for the federal gov't ends up being a huge burden on the states.

It also assumes that the plan to cut physician payments for medicare will stay at 21% this year, mind that this cut has been extended 11 times in the past because physicians are already loosing money with what they are paying, so the cuts have never materialized like they have been planned in the past. Just that failing will cost 208 billion dollars, and the extension is already in the works.

They also delay the implementation of taxation of "cadillac" health plans, knowing it is so unpopular it will be changed before it goes into effect, loosing 25% of the projected revenue.

So the real cost of this bill will be years in the making, but will probably be closer to costing 1.5-2 trillion more over ten years than the estimate.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In true fashion, the democrats proved who are the REAL terrorists shooting into Eric Cantors office window.

Some real decorum and what was it.....oh yeah, civility there. :roll:

But im sure mcgooberballs and holy(&#&^%@(*% will come up with the typical response of a 4 year old (or democrat) like "they started it" or "its Bush's fault".


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Exactly bearfan, this plan and the estimates are based on assumptions and in at least some cases, best case scenarios. If some of the republican plans had been brought in like tort reform we would at least have some definite cost savings. Right now this may happen that may happen, but if it doesn't we are screwed. Who is to say that the pharmaceutical companies and others in HC won't just jack their prices even more?


> My bad Rick Sanchez (sp) said that it was the Repub congressmen's own fault that his house was shot at. Talk about stirring up hate.


I wonder if he blamed liberals when Lou Dobb's house got shot by some hispanics? No one really knows who they were, just like in this case. For all anyone knows they could be disgruntled acorn employees.


> We didn't get our way so now we're going to try and intimidate you with violent acts? Gimme a break if you think this is ok....


I don't think that anyone thinks that it is OK but if you look at the 234 years (not very long) that we have been a country violence has been a part of it. Everyone in DC thinks that they are above the law, so they shouldn't be surprised that this happened after they passed a bill that had so little support from the people. 


> Why are we all of a sudden a "socialist regime" since Obama took office? Does military spending not count?
> 
> Why is this never discussed?


What are the costs of terrorist attacks on the global economy? It is not socialist or marxist because the military is not being forced on the people. Unlike this crap legislation.


> That's smart you don't like your cold so wish for cancer. Bush who gives a crap that was then this is now. There have been many bad Presidents ' but never one capable of bringing dow the nation as we know it. Who is worse him or those who put him in power?


A cold? Not even close. The cancer was there, it has just spread. You know you are starting to sound like one of those know it all enlightened liberals. :roll: The man won the election, obviously a lot of people were tired of the GOP song and dance. The question now is the GOP smart enough to get some power back? They were not smart enough to defeat a man that so many people think is an idiot, doesn't really say much for them. :bop:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Acting rash like this is a bad example. You can't argue it... It makes us look like ******* hillbillies w/ no discipline. We didn't get our way so now we're going to try and intimidate you with violent acts? Gimme a break if you think this is ok.... :eyeroll:


You are correct that this is poor behavior. But the only reason that this is such a big deal now is because the media is pushing it. There have been many other examples over the years of other groups doing the same. Unfortunately they cover up and don't publicize it what the left is involved. It's always a story when it comes from the right. This is nothing more than detraction and they want to try to link it to the tea party. There have been no violence at those events, but they sure want to insinuate that there have been.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Why are we all of a sudden a "socialist regime" since Obama took office? Does military spending not count?
> 
> Why is this never discussed?


No as far as socialistic it doesn't count at all. The war was brought to us and in return we brought it to them. Socialism is taking from some and giving it to others. The war on terror does not take income from the hard working and give it to the lazy as socialism does. The spending for the war and health care are nearly as different as night and day with the only connection being expense. The war is an expense that ensures our freedom while the health care bill is an expense that endangers our freedom.

The radical Muslims want to control us through terrorism while Obama wants to control us through health care, and that is only the beginning.

*T* Taxed
*E* Enough
*A* Already


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> This is not a new point, but it keeps getting lost in the noise:
> 
> Estimated cost of health care reform over the next ten years: *Approximately $950 billion*.
> 
> Estimated cost of wars in Iraq and Afghanistan during the last nine years:* More than one trillion.*


How can anyone predict this? Honestly how can anyone predict future cost. yes, you can up to a certain point, but once you start getting into the billions and trillions its worthless trying to estimate costs.

I don't understand why people compare the war to health care. Two completely different subjects and aren't closesly related.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> There have been many other examples over the years of other groups doing the same. Unfortunately they cover up and don't publicize it what the left is involved.


you mean like all the violence and vandalism committed by groups associated or affiliated with Moveon.org. Peta, ALF, etc. Even when Law Enforcement asks for help you don't hear anything about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ah, who is that unrepentant terrorist that is Obama's friend. You know, the one that set off bombs that killed fellow Americans, and got off on a technicality? As a matter of fact in an interview Obama's good buddy said he was only sorry that he didn't do enough bombing. Does anyone think Bill Ayers is republican? :rollin:

The liberals were the ones in the riots during the 1960's. Now they are in power and to try stay in power they will try every tactic they can. That's why they call Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, and Sean Hannity hate mongers. They are the radicals, but they will point fingers and make accusations now to take the public eye off health care. I would guess that's the purpose of this post.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Boys don't feed the trolls. I would not be a bit surprised to find they are paid shills for DNC candidates or other pro liberal organization. Remember ACORN is simply rebranding, not going away. MoveOn.org has paid hacks going to hunting and fishing sites all over the web. Never post in anything but the political sections or on politics. Most would not know the difference between a center fire or rim fire shell nor that a 12 ga is a larger gun and a 20!!!!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Ron your probably right! Moveon probably has thrown some of those bricks into their own parties windows. Having done it within their org or paying to have it done to keep things stirred so people will be off the real target. :shake:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Shine I am right, you suddenly do not all of a sudden get a spine and move into attack mode from being a lurker!!!! Most that do are simply a drive by post and when they get their butt handed to them leave. Just looking at his user name makes me think we have Ryan with a new IP address or as I stated before a paid hack!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i too suspect ryan has rebranded as has Acorn.....but he is meaningless, as is Obama at this point, no one is any longer fooled by what Obama really is..............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron, I am sure your right. I am also sure they look at the response. They might as well know how foolish they are.

I looked at the name and figured it was baiting to get someone to call him names. Then I looked at the avatar and combined with the name knew it was someone young and still in cartoon mode. For guys like this there is still hope that when they grow up and get off mothers milk they will think differently.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Mar 23, 2010)

I have no idea who Ryan is.

Google my username to figure out who the character is, what the episode is about, and how it applies to this forum.

:lol:

You guys are too funny


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I am not going to amuse this troll. You guys can if you want. :bop:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Well you are obviously not a sportsman and have no place on this forum. Because if you were a sportsman, you'd be part of what i'd guess is the .01% of us out there that think like you do. You're a troll, plain and simple...

Now was Ryan the one mod on here? I remember a mod standing up for the current Democratic movement...

I just don't know how this media reaches out like this and you never hear about the liberal stuff. Is our media that controlled by the liberals too? This current election has just got me started down the politcal road, so I am having to catch up on a lot of history... I have always tried to stay away from the political scene as I never saw it worth getting worked up over. But when you talk about about a socialist movement and equality for those who do not work to deserve it, then it is then that I will stand up and fight for what is right... And that time is now...


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

A round of aplause for that last post. it was moving. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> I have no idea who Ryan is.
> 
> Google my username to figure out who the character is, what the episode is about, and how it applies to this forum.
> 
> ...


Who cares about username/characters? Participation value is in meaningful exchange. Go back and read your posts. The posts are nothing more than trolling.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Impalaspeed96 check out the Drudge Report. It's interesting right now because the main stream media is trying to demonize people like Glen Beck, but the guy is honest and tells it like it is. The liberals hate him because he exposes their socialist schemes. Meanwhile the media calls the truth "hate speech".

I remember when Obama was just in office about a month and Rush Limbaugh said he wanted Obama to fail. Every single mainstream media outlet reported that Rush said on his show that he wanted the country to fail. Rush said no such thing, but to this day that's how they report it. The news from the media is 90% right, but always with a percentage of purposeful misinformation of not downright lies. Watching NBC, CBS, ABC etc is like a blueberry cake with a little strychnine.

Here is an example for you:


> Some Democrats charged Republican Sarah Palin with throwing gas on the flames. Palin tweeted her followers, saying: "Commonsense Conservatives & lovers of America: 'Don't Retreat, Instead - RELOAD!'"


Now how many of us gun owners would two functional brain cells would take that as reloading our firearms? It's simply her humorous way of speaking and others may have said: don't loose hope, rather reignite your resolve to resist this tyranny. A few years ago we had a young man on here who kept trying to explain metaphors to me, but for some reason he never could pick up on them himself. Evidently he considered them metaphors when liberals used them, but literal statements when conservatives used them. I have always looked at that as intellectual dishonesty.


----------

